# I did something with msconfig now wont boot



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

so I maxed my RAM in msconfig but now it wont boot, i thought it would make my pc faster but now it keeps giving stop codes of “MEMORY_MANAGEMENT” i really dont know what to do


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you know how to get to command prompt when you can't boot?

Boot from a Win 10 Install USB, and choose repair to get to recovery mode.
-or-
Power on and off the computer 3 times in succession, and windows 10 should boot to the recovery mode (though it may run startup repair before doing so).

In recovery (big blue screen) choose Troubleshoot -> Advanced Options -> Command Prompt.

Use this command:

*bcdedit /deletevalue {default} truncatememory*

then restart.

Could instead boot to safemode, and undo the change with msconfig


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

I did that but it says “The specified entry identifier is not valid” , “The parameter is incorrect”


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

You typed it exactly?

Try this:

*bcdedit /deletevalue {current} truncatememory*

If you get the same error, try fixing it in safe mode:

From recovery: Troubleshoot -> Advanced Options -> Startup Settings
Click Restart. After the restart, press 4 or F4 for Safe Mode when it asks.
Run msconfig and undo the changes you made.

Still not working. Go back to command prompt. Type:

*bcdedit*

Post a screenshot of the output
-or-
Look for a truncatememory line in a Windows Boot Loader section (there may be more than one such section depending if you have a multi-boot setup or not). Need to determine the identifier in that Windows Boot Loader section that contains the truncatememory line. Use that identifier in this command:

*bcdedit /deletevalue *_<IDENTIFIER>_* truncatememory*


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

I try but it gives me the same error, also tried safe mode but it wont work


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

The {default} boot loader in your screenshot looks okay to me. The truncatememory line is not there, so you will get that error when trying to delete it.

Can you verify the change you made in msconfig was under Boot tab -> Advanced Options, checking maximum memory and setting a number on this screen:










in the bcdedit output screenshot, if you scroll back up a bit, under Windows Boot Manager, what is the value for default? Is it {default}?

Can also try this:

*bcdedit /enum all*

Will output quite a bit of info. Look for a truncatememory line anywhere. If found, which section/identifier?

Does the stop code "Memory Management" happen on every boot, or sometime after Windows boots?


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

Yeah, I checked the box and set the number to 8132, then unchecked the box and clicked ok, after that i clicked "apply" and restarted, then the blue screen appeared, the value for default is {default}, I do not see truncatememory anywhere, when I boot/restart windows it says "system_thread_exception_not_handled",when i try to go into safe mode it says "memory_mangement"


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

If you unchecked the maximum memory setting before clicking okay, then you didn't actually change anything. It has to be checked for the number to matter. If it is not checked, Windows will use the amount of memory installed minus whatever the BIOS may reserve (ie for integrated GPUs). If it is checked, Windows won't use anything above that number (in MBs).

Anyway, that kinda leaves me at a loss as to what was changed exactly.

You could try rebuilding the BCD, but I'm not sure if that will help because I don't know that the problem is in the BCD. There is also System Restore or a System Reset. Both might be worth trying, but a clean install of windows may be the fastest (or only) way to fix this. There is a sticky at the top of this subforum on how to do a clean install.
Do you have backups of your data?


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't think I have any backups but I'll try System Restore


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

I can't reinstall it


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What is the brand name and model name and exact model number and exact serial number of your PC?
What is the exact Windows version it came with?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Atm321 (Jun 25, 2021)

It's an hp Pavillion, Model 15-cw1010la, the serial number is 5CD0442G64, it came with windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> so I maxed my RAM in msconfig but now it wont boot, i thought it would make my pc faster





> It's an hp Pavillion, Model 15-cw1010la, the serial number is 5CD0442G64, it came with windows 10.


You have THIS *HP Pavilion 15-cw1011la Notebook PC* which was purchased on April 17, 2021.

THIS is the support page on how to do a system recovery.

-------------------------------------------------


----------

